# Bite proof nets



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm quite tired of going through a net every time I move a piranha. I heard of people sewing their nets back up with thread but thats too much work for me. Can someone point out where to get a metal net or something along those lines, of course something that won't harm the fish.

thanks


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

It would be nice if they made a net made from Kevlar but I doubt you would find one anywhere. They probably couldn't bite through it and it wouldn't damage their scales.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I've been looking for years.....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

try using a colander with a long handle on it.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I heard the best way to move Ps is to rangle them into a container it is not as stressfull.
how big are they?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

shanker said:


> It would be nice if they made a net made from Kevlar but I doubt you would find one anywhere. They probably couldn't bite through it and it wouldn't damage their scales.


Kevlar nets would be great! We would wear kevlar gloves in restraints at the psychiatric hospitals I worked at. Kept the bites and scratches down.

As mentioned, try to use a container. It is less stressful on the P. I also have had a P bite through a net and end up on the floor (fun stuff).

I did use a friend's minnow net before, it was like basketball net material, but a fine mesh, that even a minnow couldn't get through.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Now a days when I move a piranha from tank to tank I use a large water jug. I've dropped one too many fish on the carpet and this is what I've found works best for me. If you guys find a kevlar net, make sure to let us know!


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

7" and smaller i use a empty cleaned out ice cream pale. i find its much easier for me and the fish because they are still in water while being taken out and moved. also they dont hurt themself by struggling and flapping everywhere in a net.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

mayby one of those rubber fishing nets?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Buzz remember how I caught the fish at your house? If you do it like that, they will either not bite the net or just barely get a small peice. You need to grab them on the side and quickly scoop up. Make sure their face is never facing the net, and for sure make sure they can't try to swim out of the net after they are in it.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> Buzz remember how I caught the fish at your house? If you do it like that, they will either not bite the net or just barely get a small peice. You need to grab them on the side and quickly scoop up. Make sure their face is never facing the net, and for sure make sure they can't try to swim out of the net after they are in it.


your way of catching was amazing , I understand what you mean. I guess practice will make perfect..

thanks again bud

your shoal looks incredible too.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

buzzz said:


> Buzz remember how I caught the fish at your house? If you do it like that, they will either not bite the net or just barely get a small peice. You need to grab them on the side and quickly scoop up. Make sure their face is never facing the net, and for sure make sure they can't try to swim out of the net after they are in it.


your way of catching was amazing , I understand what you mean. I guess practice will make perfect..

thanks again bud

your shoal looks incredible too.
[/quote]

Thanks a lot man, come check them out anytime you are in the area!


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

do what i did and strap the 2 nets together. thicker and takes longer to bite thru.


----------

